# الحبن والمواد الازمة لصناعته الطبيعية والصناعية



## abue tycer (18 فبراير 2010)

الجبن والمواد الازمة لصناعته الصناعية والطبيعية في الملف المرفق اتمنى الاستفادة منه ...........​*<H3 class=dynamic>صناعة الجبن والمواد الداخلة في تركيبه ​ يعتبر الجبن من أشهر المواد الغذائية عالية القيمة الغذائية وهو يتميز بطعم مستساغ مقبول لدي غالبية المستهلكين وينتج الجبن نتيجة تجبن أو تخثر اللبن حيث يتحول من الحالة السائلة إلي الحالة المتماسكة والتي تعرف بالخثره نتيجة ترسيب الكازين أو تجبن اللبن بفعل أنزيم الرنين أو الحموضة المتكونة من تخمر سكر اللبن وتحوله إلي حامض اللاكتيك مع انفصال كمية من الشرش وبهذه الطريقة فأن اللبن يتحول إلي غذاء أكثر تركيزا في مكونات اللبن مع ارتفاع مقدرته الحفظية والجبن إما أن يؤكل طازج أو يمر بمراحل النضج قبل استهلاكه وتتباين أصناف الجبن تبعا لعدة عوامل منها نوع وتركيب اللبن المستخدم- طريقة التصنيع –ظروف التسوية – المواد المضافة من مواد حافظة وملونات وبادئات.ويوجد العديد من المواد الوسيطة المستخدمة في صناعة الجبن .​:-​تحويل االبن من الحالة السائلة إلي خثره يعتبر خطوة أساسية في صناعة الجبن ويتم ذلك عن طريق ثلاث طرق وهي التجبن الإنزيمي عن طريق المنفحة وبدائلها أو التجبن الحامضي أو التحميض والتسخين ومن المواد المجبنه :-​المنفحة الحيوانية:-​وهي المستخلص الإنزيمي للمعدة الرابعة للعجول الرضيعة أو الماشية الكبيرة ويحتوي المستخلص الإنزيمي علي إنزيم الرنين وهذا يسود في معدات العجول الصغيرة ومن خواصه يتميز بقدرة عالية علي تجبن اللبن أما إنزيم الببسين يسود في معدات العجول الكبيرة ويتميز بان له قدرة أقل من الرنين علي تجبن اللبن يلعب دور أساسي في عمليات تسوية الجبن.​وتوجد المنفحة علي صورة سائلة أو صورة جافة وهذه تمتاز بسهولة تداولها ونقلها وتخزينها واحتفاظها بقوتها لفترة طويلة.​المنفحة الميكروبية:-​يعتبر استغلال الكائنات الحية الدقيقة في الحصول علي إنزيمات لها القدرة علي تجبن اللبن تطور جديد في صناعة الجبن حيث تنحصر أهمية هذه إنزيمات في صناعة الجبن في مرحلتين أساسيتين هما تجبن اللبن وتسوية الجبن وقد أمكن عزل العديد من الإنزيمات التي لها القدرة علي تجبن اللبن من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة مثل البكتريا وقد وجد أن هذه الإنزيمات تسبب تحلل زائد في الكازين وقلت التصافي وظهور الطعم المر نتيجة احتوائها علي نسبة مرتفعة من الإنزيمات المحللة للبروتين ولقد وجد أن هناك أفضلية للحصول علي الإنزيمات المجبنة من الفطر عن البكتريا لأن إنتاج الإنزيم يكون أكثر كذلك من السهل التخلص من النموات الفطرية بالترشيح والطرد المركزي علي سرعات عالية.​ومن الفطريات المستخدمة في إنتاج إنزيمات مجبنة علي نطاق تجاري:​Mucor mieheil -,Mucor pusillus -- ,Endothia parastica ​المنفحة النباتية:-​تمتاز بعض عصارات بعض النباتات بأن لها القدرة علي تجبن اللبن مثل عصارات أوراق التين الشوكي ونبات الباباظ والخرشوف والبازلاء والترمس والأناناس.​2- البادئات :-​تعتبر مزارع البادئات المحتوية علي بكتريا حمض اللاكتيك من المواد الأساسية في صناعة معظم أنواع الجبن حيث أنها تنتج حامض اللاكتيك وهو الهدف الأساسي من أستخدمها وهذه الحموضة تساعد علي انكماش الخثرة وتطرد الشرش وتساعد علي عمل إنزيمات المنفحة كذلك تؤثر علي صلابة الخثرة ودرجة تحلل فوسفات الكالسيوم الغروية كما يثبط نمو كثير من الميكروبات المرضية وكذلك الغير مرغوبة المسببة للعيوب.​ويستخدم بصفة أساسية نوعان من البادئات في صناعة الجبن :-​1-بادئات محبة للحرارة المعتدلة mesophilic درجة الحرارة المثلي لها حوالي 30 ْم.​2-بادئات محبة للحرارة المرتفعة Thermophilic ودرجة الحرارة المثلي لها حوالي 45 ْم ويتوقف أختيار البادئ علي نوع الجبن المراد إنتاجه . فمثل البادئات المحب لدرجة الحرارة المتوسطة تستخدم في صناعة جبن التشدر والجودا والمعرقة بالفطر------بينما البادئات المحبة لدرجة الحرارة المرتفعة تستخدم في أنواع الجبن التي تطبخ علي درجة حرارة عالية مثل الأنواع السويسرية والإيطالية .​ومزارع البادئات إما أن تكون Single strain culture أو multi strain cultureأو mixed strain culture. ويمكن حفظ البادئات في أحد الصور التالية:​-مزارع البادئ السائل أو مزارع البادئ المجفف وهي إما تكون غير مركزة (مجففة بطريقة الرذاذ أو مجفدة)أو مركزة –مجفدة أو مزارع البادئ المجمدة (غير مركزة  أو مركزة ).​-بالإضافة إلي بكتريا حمض اللاكتيك التي تستخدم في صناعة الجبن لإنتاج لحموضة بمعدلات مرغوبة خلال مراحل التصنيع المختلفة مع تباين دورها في تسوية الجبن قد يضاف بادئات مساعدة أخري عند التصنيع بهدف إحداث تغير معين مرغوب في الجبن أثناء التسوية والبادئات المساعدة قد تكون بكتريا ،فطر، خميرة أو خليط منهم حسب نوع الجبن علي سبيل المثال :-​-Propionibacterium ferudenreichii supsp. Shermanii تستخدم في صناعة أنواع الجبن السويسرية​-Brevibacterium linens ينمو علي سطح بعض أنواع من الجبن مثل البريك واللامبرجرويعطي لسطح الجبن لون برتقاليا إلي أحمر.​Bfidobacterium spp. تجري بعض المحاولات لإدخالها في الجبن لأغراض علاجية.​-الفطريات البيضاء مثل P.camemberti أو الفطريات الزرقاء مثل P.roqueforti تنمو داخل الجبن كما في جبن الكفور .​تستخدم بعض أنواع من الخمائر السطحية تنمو علي السطح وخاصة في الجبن التي تسوي سطحيا بواسطة البكتريا لتهيئة الظروف المناسبة لهذه البكتريا وقد تستخدم بعض الخمائر المحللة للدهن في إنتاج الجبن المعرق بالفطر حيث تساهم مع الفطر في إكساب الجبن الطعم الحريف المميز له​3- ملح الطعام:-​يضاف الملح إلي كثير من الأغذية كمادة حافظة ولتحسين الطعم وتنظيم عملية التسوية بالإضافة لأهميته الغذائية لجسم الإنسان ويضاف الملح لجميع أصناف الجبن ماعدا الأنواع الطازجة غير المسواة ويضاف الملح علي صورة جافة أو في صورة محلول ويعتمد ذلك علي طريقة الصناعة ونوع الجبن كما يلي:​فقد يضاف قبل بدء الصناعة وقبل المنفحة بنسبة 6-15 %كما في صناعة الجبن الدمياطي أو يضاف للخثرة بعد التقطيع كما في صناعة الجبن الطري أو يضاف بعد تصفية الشرش كما في صناعة الجبن الرأس أو بعد الشدرنة (التشدر) أو سطحيا بدعكه علي سطح أقراص الجبن أو في صورة محلول ملحي مختلف التركيز من 15-23 %ملح لمدة ما بين 3-5 أيام وقد تستخدم أكثر من طريقة من الطرق السابقة .​تختلف نسبة الملح في معظم أنواع الجبن الجافة من 1-3 % والحد الأعلى قد يعيق من نمو بكتريا البادئ ولذا يراعي أضافته بعد تكوين الحموضة المطلوبة كما أن نسبة 1 % قد تشجع من نمو بعض أنواع البكتريا.​ويجب استخدام ملح مرتفع الجودة لتجنب ظهور بعض العيوب في الناتج تؤثر علي صفات وجودة الناتج فيراعي عدم زيادة نسبة الرطوبة عن 4 % من الملح الجاف وعند تجفيفه عن 0.2 % ويكون محلوله بتركيز 10 % عديم اللون ولا تقل نسبة NaCl عن 99.6 % وألا تزيد بعض المكونات الضارة بالصحة عن حدود معينة.​4-أملاح توازن الكالسيوم:-​يعتمد تجبن اللبن علي وجود توازن بين صور الكالسيوم المختلفة وعندما يحدث خلل في هذا الاتزان نتيجة التسخين أو التبريد فالأمر يتطلب إضافة أملاح الكالسيوم لإعادة هذا الاتزان وأيضا عند استخدام المنفحة الميكروبية أو النباتية .​يضاف كلوريد الكالسيوم في صناعة الجبن للإسراع من التجبن وزيادة صلابة الخثرة مع سرعة طرد الشرش ويعتبر إضافته في صورة محلول قياسي من أكثر الطرق استخداما في إضافة أملاح إلي اللبن ويضاف بمعدل 0.02 % للحصول علي تجبن جيد.​بعض صناعي الجبن يستخدم محلول أيدروكسيد كالسيوم أو لاكتات كالسيوم بدلا من كلوريد الكالسيوم لزيادة سرعة تجبن اللبن بالمنفحة.​​5-الأملاح المثبطة :-​تضاف الأملاح المثبطة في بعض أنواع الجبن منخفضة الحموضة لمنع نمو البكتريا المنتجة للغازات والتي تسبب انتفاخ الجبن. حيث أن جراثيم بعض أنواع البكتريا اللاهوائية clostridia تخمر اللاكتات مع إنتاج غازات تسبب انتفاخ الجبن وذلك إذا توفرت الظروف المناسبة لها من ارتفاع pH والرطوبة مع انخفاض نسبة الملح وارتفاع درجة حرارة التسوية.​تستخدم أملاح النترات مثل نترات الصوديوم أو نترات البوتاسيوم للحد من بكتريا القولون وبكتريا حمض البيوتريك ولا يؤثر علي بكتريا حمض اللاكتيك وبكتريا حمض البروبيونيك. ولكن إضافة هذه المواد تلقي معارضة شديدة من جانب الهيئات ومنظمات الصحة الدولية نظرا لاحتمال حدوث أورام سرطانية نتيجة تكوين نيتروز أمين في الجبن.​أيضا يستخدم النيسين nisin هو مضاد حيوي تنتجه بعض السلالات L.lactis supsp.lactis ويستخدم علي نطاق تجاري في حفظ الأغذية ويتميز بأتساع مجال تأثيره .ويستخدم في الجبن المطبوخ ولكن استخدامه في الجبن الطبيعية محدود نتيجة وجود بعض أنواع من البكتريا لها القدرة علي أتلافه.​تضاف إلي خثرة بعض أنواع الجبن مرتفعة الحموضة أملاح تسوية مثل مخلوط بيكربونات الصوديوم وكربونات الكالسيوم التي تضاف مع الملح وفي بعض المناطق يضاف فوسفات أحادي الصوديوم بدلا من مخلوط الكربونات.​6-المواد الحامضية :-​استخدام الأحماض في تحميض اللبن كيماويا من الأمور الشائعة في صناعة بعض أنواع الجبن وذلك بإضافة أملاح مصرح بها مثل حامض اللاكتيك ، الخليك، الستريك، الطرطريك، الخليك الثلجي، الفوسفوريك، الهيدروكلوريك، أو عصير الليمون أو الخل أو مركز بروتين الشرش وعادة يخفف الحامض بالماء بنسبة 1:10 % قبل إضافته.​*ومن مزايا التحميض المباشر تحسين كفاءة عملية تصنيع الجبن والتخلص من المشاكل المرتبطة بمزارع البادئ مثل فشل البادئ أو وجود مضادات حيوية في اللبن وتقليل وقت الصناعة.​7- المواد الملونة والقاصرة للون:-​تعتبر صبغة الاناتو من المواد الملونة اللازمة لصناعة الجبن خاصة الأنواع الجافة بهدف توحيد لون المنتج علي مدار السنة . يستخلص صبغة الاناتو من ثمار وبذور أشجار Bixa orellana وتستخلص الصبغة عن طريق تخمير البذور ثم عصرها وتبخير المستخلص للحصول علي المادة الجافة للاناتو ...عجينه الاناتو paste anatto التي عادة تذاب في أحد الزيوت النباتية مثل الشلجم لاستخدامه في تلوين الزبد أو الجبن مرتفع في نسبة الدهن أو تذاب في أحد القلويات المخففة لاستخدامه في تلوين الجبن.​لا يسبب الاناتو طعما أو رائحة غير طبيعية في الجبن وهو مادة غير سامة ولا يسبب أي أضرار صحية وأورام سرطانية .​قد تستخدم مواد ملونة أخري مستخلصة من مواد نباتية مثل الفلفل والكركم والعصفر وبذور الجزر الأصفر وقد تضاف العصارة الخضراء المستخلصة من بعض الأعشاب أو تغلف الخثرة ببعض الأوراق النباتية بهدف تلوين الجبن وإكسابها نكهة وطعما خاصا.​وتستخدم المواد القاصرة للون في حالة الجبن المعرقة بالفطر وتجري عملية قصر اللون المائل للأصفرار نتيجة وجود الكاروتين عن طريق معاملة القشدة الناتجة من اللبن بواسطة peroxide benzoyl أو كربون نشط ثم أعادتها .​وفي حالة الجبن الفيتا فأن المواد المزيلة للون الأصفر هي مواد تعمل كصبغات متعادلة تمتص اللون أو مواد تعمل علي قصر اللون أو مواد تعمل علي إخفاء اللون وتسمي مواد تبيض وهي لا تؤدي لتلف البيتاكاروتين ولذا يفضل استخدمها في صناعة الجبن الفيتا.​8-المواد المكسبة للطعم :-​يوجد نوعان:-​1-المواد التي تضاف لإكساب نكهة وطعم خاص للجبن مثل الأعشاب والتوابل​2- المواد التي تضيف قيمة غذائية بالإضافة إلي الطعم والنكهة مثل اللحوم وبعض الخضراوات والفواكه.​من النباتات المستخدمة النعناع – الكرفس- البقدونس- البصل –الثوم وبعض الثمار مثل الأناناس أو الموز وتستخدم الأعشاب كما هي أو في صورة عصير أو في صورة جافة وتدمج في الخثرة عند التشكيل وقبل الكبس أو تضاف جزئيا أو كليا للجبن المسواة مع كبسها في أشكال أو عبوات مختلفة. ومن التوابل المستخدمة الكروية- القرنفل- القرفة- الزنجبيل- الكمون- جوزة الطيب والكزبرة والفلفل أو قد تستخدم مستخلصات هذه التوابل وتستعمل التوابل بكثرة مع الجبن المطبوخ والجبن الطري . وقد يضاف بعض أنواع المكسرات مثل عين الجمل في صورة كاملة أو مجزأة .وفي بعض الدول الأوربية قد تضاف بعض المشروبات الكحولية مثل النبيذ والويسكي والبيرة حيث تضاف إلي خثرة الجبن الطازج أو ينقع الجبن الناضج في هذه المشروبات . وفي بعض الدول تجري عملية تدخين لبعض أنواع الجبن كما تدخن الأسماك واللحوم مثل جبن البرفولون.​9-مستحضرات إنزيمية :-​تستخدم في صناعة بعض أنواع الجبن بهدف إسراع التسوية وتكوين الطعم المميز لهذه الجبن وقد تحتوي هذه المستحضرات علي إنزيمات محللة للبروتين أو الدهن أو كليهما وقد تكون من أصل حيواني أو ميكروبي.من أهم هذه المستحضرات Nutrase ,pronase ,Maxilact , Capalase -------​10-المواد المثبتة والمستحلبة:-​تضاف لتحسين صفات وقوام الجبن الناتج وتوزيع مكونات خاصة الدهن بصورة متجانسة في جميع أجزاء الخثرة والجبن وكذلك تقليل الفاقد من المواد الصلبة في الشرش أثناء الصناعة وهذا قد يؤدي إلي زيادة التصافي .​ومن المواد المستخدمة الجلسريدات الأحادية والثنائية وسترات الصوديوم أو فوسفات الصوديوم أو السكريات العديدة وبعض المواد مثل النشا المعدل والبكتين. وقد تستخدم بعض البر وتينات مثل بروتين فول الصويا أو بر وتينات الشرش.​وعامة أملاح الاستحلاب هي مجموعة من الأملاح الكيميائية التي لها خاصية إذابة البروتين واستحلاب الدهن وتستعمل في صناعة الجبن المعاملة بالحرارة (التي تعرف بالجبن المعامل أو المبستر أو المطبوخ) لمنع انفصال الدهن أثناء الطبخ ​​*

​</H3>


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر اخوي العزيز الرجاء اذا كان لديك فورملا لتصنيع الجبن من الحليب الباودر


----------



## abue tycer (21 فبراير 2010)

*عمل الجبن منزليا*

صناعة الجبن الأبيض 
* يحضر 5 لتر حليب لم يسبق غليانه ثم يرفع علي النار الهادئة مع التقليب. وعندما يصبح دافئاً قليلاً يرفع من علي النار. ويضاف إليه مقدار ملعقة صغيرة من "المنفحة" وهي "متوفرة لدي اللبان وكذلك في الصيدلية". 
يأخذ من الحليب مقدار ملعقة كبيرة وتترك جانباً أما باقي خليط الحليب فيغطي ويترك لمدة ساعة تقريباً. 
* عندما نجد أن الحليب الذي بالملعقة أصبح متماسكاً يرفع الغطاء من علي وعاء الحليب لنجده أصبح هو الآخر كتلة واحدة. 
* يوضع الجبن في مصفاه مفروشة بالشاش أو أي فورمة مخرمة من القاع ومفروشة بالشاش وتعلق ويوضع أسفلها وعاء ليستقبل فقط الماء "الشرش". 
* يذاب الملح في الشرش الناتج من الجبن ثم يحفظ الجبن في هذا الشرش ويغلق البرطمان ويترك فترة لنحصل في النهاية علي الجبن الأبيض المطلوب. وكلما ترك الجبن في الشرش يعطينا اسماً وطعماً ومذاقاً مختلفاً فمثلاً في أول الأمر نحصل علي جبن ثلاجة ثم جبن استنبولي وآخر درجات الحفظ يعطينا جبن براميلي أو خزين. وهذه النوعية هي آخر مراحل الحفظ في الشرش التي قد تصل إلي عام. 


​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر يالغالي نرجو المزيد


----------

